# Papiliochromis ramirezi



## AquaPeanut (Apr 28, 2012)

The star of my newest tank... meet Bubble.










Nikon D5500
AF-S DX VR Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G II


----------



## jmeeter (Nov 22, 2015)

Beautiful fish! Where did you get him/her?


----------



## AquaPeanut (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you! I got him from a LFS in Metro Detroit called Fantastic Fins. I'm like a kid in a candy store in that place!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

She is pretty (say's in most virile voice).


----------



## AquaPeanut (Apr 28, 2012)

So is Bubble actually a girl? I just kind of assume boy for some reason, but I could be very wrong.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice ram!


----------



## nwcorner (Nov 20, 2014)

Female rams have pink bellies, the boys have longer forlocks (dorsal).

Bump: apistogramma ramirezi


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

AquaPeanut said:


> Thank you! I got him from a LFS in Metro Detroit called Fantastic Fins. I'm like a kid in a candy store in that place!


Fantastic Fins is a great LFS. It doesn't look like much inside, but Dale carries the best selection of quality fish in the area. He is very knowledgeable, and is enthusiastic about the the hobby. 

He started adding CO2 to his plants, and is now carrying a nice selection. He also breeds some of the fish in another unmarked space next door.


----------

